# Mason, The Real Boy, Aussie Genetics



## MasonLover (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

His coloring is gorgeous!


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

He is beautiful!


----------



## blue boys (Jul 5, 2006)

wow what a real beauty you have there


----------



## mr boots (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice marking s i just got a ACD well he is now 12weeks and 3 days he is blue to


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*great dog*

i used to raise and show assies when i was younger in my teens am now 50 you have a great dog lloks very nice


----------



## fidgit (Jan 4, 2007)

i love his eyes


----------



## ebony923 (Dec 8, 2006)

I just got an Aussie pup a few months ago... their adorable... he's very handsome  ...and FUZZY TOO  gotta love the fuzz


----------

